# Update from "how much longer?" PLEASE HELP!



## helpme (Jan 11, 2009)

Well its been a few weeks now and things are better one day and the same the next. I talked to my brother about what was going on and it felt good to here someone elses opinion. Anyway today she tells me that she still is where she started at. i was confussed. didnt she think about any of this in the last month? she has so much going on that stresses her out I'm begining to think that i am just the fall guy to all of her problems. I admit some of it is from me but...who knows. she said she would be able to fully think about it until school is out in five weeks. this is killing me inside. we dont kiss, hold hands, any of the things I guess i took for granted. i really miss those things!! When will I get answers? Do I need to move on or wait for her to come to me. I have followed a lot of the advise from this site and so far things have worked, but I can only hold on for so long. I'm still young and if this isnt going to work out I want to know. I try not to think about it or bring it up to her( so she doesnt get pissed) but sometimes it just comes out. What should I do? How long do I have to go through this? is it over or is there a chance to get back to the loving couple we were?


----------

